# Buffet advice needed soon: fish



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Help! I'd appreciate your advice about a buffet my family is putting together at a private club. It's a family celebration. The buffet includes apps, soups, salads, a Greek-style chicken dish and a fish. We're supposed to choose between grouper meuniere or pan-seared sea bass. My non-foodie brother asked which one I thought would hold better on the buffet; I said I'd ask you guys for some info, so here it is.

Which fish? I'd appreciate an answer by Tuesday afternoon (Central). Thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

grouper I guess....both options are going to get soggy quickly just by the technique used to cook them. 
Ask for a tasting or ask the chef how each holds up.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Grouper, for the only reason that sea bass (Chilean) aka Patagonian Toothfish is overfished and in danger of becoming endangered. I try to stay away from it as often as I can.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

thank you, Pete, you beat me to it! I love Chilean sea bass, but won't use it anymore. 

I've done a seared 'everything' tuna that holds up well; the everything being the 'everything' bagel topping - don't laugh, it's great! side sauces of either wasabi mayo, or honey/soy/ginger/sake.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thank you Shroom, Pete and Marmalady! You confirmed my original impulse, which was to go with the grouper, since it is in Florida. The venue is an upscale athletic club in Naples, and they do a pretty good job.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

How about seared rare Ahi, holds well on a platter over an ice block. going, going, gone.......

:chef:


----------

